# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Φόβος φαγητού Βοηθηστε με σας παρακαλω

## STAI

Καλησπέρα.Για ακόμη μια φορά θα πω τα ιδια.ειμαι γραφικη ξερω.δεν αντεχω αλλο.δεν μπορω να καταπιω μασαω 50ωρες μια μπουκια κ κουραζομαι.αφαιρεσα θυρεοειδή κ λεμφαφρνες.εχω κανει τα παντα.θελω να πεθανω κουραστηκα.δεν αντεχω άλλο κανεις γιατρος δεν μου βρισκει λυση.εχω παει παντου.

----------


## Αποστολια

Οι γιατροί τι σου λένε ότι έχεις?

----------


## STAI

> Οι γιατροί τι σου λένε ότι έχεις?


Ψυχολογικο ειναι λενε

----------


## Αποστολια

Ευτυχώς που δεν είναι οργανικο δυστυχώς όμως που σε ταλαιπώρει.με τα κιλά σου πως εισαι αφού δεν τρως

----------


## STAI

> Ευτυχώς που δεν είναι οργανικο δυστυχώς όμως που σε ταλαιπώρει.με τα κιλά σου πως εισαι αφού δεν τρως


Εχω χασει κιλα κ πειναω κ δεν μπορω να φαω.μα ειναι δυνατον να ναι ψυχολογικο?εχετε ξανακουσει τετοιο πραγμα??????εχω περασει χιλια ψυχοσωματικα το να νιωθωπιεση στη γλωσσα ή οτι θαγυρισει μου φαινεται πολυ κουλο....κ να μην τρωω εγω που καταβροχθιζα τα παντα σε χρονο ρεκορ...το εχει νιωσει κανεις αλλος????βοηθηστε με σας παρακαλω θα χασω το μυαλο μου

----------


## Αποστολια

> Εχω χασει κιλα κ πειναω κ δεν μπορω να φαω.μα ειναι δυνατον να ναι ψυχολογικο?εχετε ξανακουσει τετοιο πραγμα??????εχω περασει χιλια ψυχοσωματικα το να νιωθωπιεση στη γλωσσα ή οτι θαγυρισει μου φαινεται πολυ κουλο....κ να μην τρωω εγω που καταβροχθιζα τα παντα σε χρονο ρεκορ...το εχει νιωσει κανεις αλλος????βοηθηστε με σας παρακαλω θα χασω το μυαλο μου


Σίγουρα είναι ψυχολογικο αφού στο λένε και οι γιατροί. Εγώ δεν το έχω νιωσει.αλλά εγώ έχω άλλες φοβίες που αν στις πω εσύ θα γελάς.οπότε κι αυτό που έχεις εσύ περιλαμβανεται στις φοβίες που ενώ ξέρεις ότι είναι σχεδόν βλακια στη σκεψη έχεις φάει κολλημα με αυτό.

----------


## Δημήτρης23

Έχεις αποκαλύψει σε κάποιον τις φοβίες/απορίες σου; Πήγαινε σε έναν γιατρό ειδικό να σε εξηγήσει πως λειτουργεί η γλώσσα, πως γίνεται να γυρίσει η γλώσσα την ώρα που τρως, τις πιέσεις που νιώθεις και ότι άλλη φοβία/απορία έχεις. Ίσως σε βοηθήσει να ρίξει το τοίχος της φοβίας που έχεις χτίσει γύρω από τις απορίες σου.

----------


## Macgyver

Υπαρχει το mysimba , για να κοβει την ορεξη , αλλα να παρεις φαρμακο για να κοψεις ορεξη ? ξερω γω ., εγω δεν θα τοκανα .......

----------


## Sonia

Έχεις πάει σε ψυχολόγο;

----------


## Antonis8

Γιατί αφαιρεσες θυροειδη και λεμφαδένες;

----------


## STAI

Σας ευχαριστω ολους για απαντησεις.Κανω συνεδρίες με ψυχολλογο κ παιρνω κ ladose 2 μηνες.πριν επαιρνα σεροξατ 4 μηνες αλλα δεν με βοηθησε.αφαιρεσα γιατι ειχα καρκινο.πειτε μου αν καποιος γνωριζει ψυχοσωματικα που εκδηλωνονται στο στομα.σας ευχαριστω

----------


## Sonia

Μάλλον η υπερένταση και το άγχος που έχεις περάσει με τον καρκίνο σου βγαίνει τώρα σε αυτή τη φοβία. Αν τρως τι συμβαίνει μετά; Κάνεις εμετό ας πούμε ή το θέμα είναι ότι δεν καταπίνεις καν; Αν πιέσεις τον εαυτό σου να καταπιεί τι συμβαίνει;

----------


## Αποστολια

> Σας ευχαριστω ολους για απαντησεις.Κανω συνεδρίες με ψυχολλογο κ παιρνω κ ladose 2 μηνες.πριν επαιρνα σεροξατ 4 μηνες αλλα δεν με βοηθησε.αφαιρεσα γιατι ειχα καρκινο.πειτε μου αν καποιος γνωριζει ψυχοσωματικα που εκδηλωνονται στο στομα.σας ευχαριστω


Λογικα αφού έχεις εξεταστει και από άλλο γιατρο και σου είπε είναι ψυχολογικο σιγουρα είναι στο μυαλό σου.συνεχισε με τα φαρμακα σου και προσπαθησε να φας.όταν τρως δηλαδή νιωθεις πονο στο λαιμο?

----------


## STAI

> Λογικα αφού έχεις εξεταστει και από άλλο γιατρο και σου είπε είναι ψυχολογικο σιγουρα είναι στο μυαλό σου.συνεχισε με τα φαρμακα σου και προσπαθησε να φας.όταν τρως δηλαδή νιωθεις πονο στο λαιμο?


Οχι πονο....νιωθω οτι οταν μασαω θα μου γυρισει η γλωσσα κ οτι θα πνιγω.....

----------


## Xfactor

> Οχι πονο....νιωθω οτι οταν μασαω θα μου γυρισει η γλωσσα κ οτι θα πνιγω.....


δεν γυρναει ετσι ευκολα η γλωσσα.
ζορισε τον εαυτο να φας κανονικα,μην μασας τοσο πολυ,λιγα μασηματα και προσπαθησε να καταπιεις..

----------


## Αποστολια

> Οχι πονο....νιωθω οτι οταν μασαω θα μου γυρισει η γλωσσα κ οτι θα πνιγω.....


Αυτό φαίνεται ότι είναι καθαρά ψυχολογικο.δύσκολα γυρναει η γλωσσα.

----------


## Μίκρος Πρίγκηπας

Μηπως ολο αυτο εμεινε απο την επεμβαση;Εχεις δοκιμασει να τρως περισσοτερο σουπες για να μην φτασεις να υποσιτιστεις;και σιγα σιγα να βαλεις μεγαλυτερα κομματια στο φαγητο σου

----------


## Vasodr

Καλησπέρα. Γι αρχή να διευκρινίσω οτι η γλώσσα δεν "γυρνάει" για κανένα λόγο. Αυτός ο όρος δε ξέρω πώς προέκυψε αλλα μπορώ να σου εξηγήσω τι σημαίνει. Η γλώσσα είναι ένας μυς κ απλά όταν ένας ανθρωπος χάνει τις αισθήσεις του για τον οποιονδήποτε λόγο, όλοι οι μυες του χαλαρώνουν. Η γλώσσα που όπως προανεφερα είναι ένας μύς, χαλαρώνει κ αυτή κ πέφτει προς τα κάτω με αποτελεσμα να φραξει τον αεραγωγό κ να μην υπάρχει πλέον αναπνοή. Κουτάλια, δαχτυλα κ ιστοριες που βαζουνε μεσα στο στομα οι παρευρισκόμενοι για να φερουν τη γλωσσα στην αρχικη της θέση, μονο κακο μπορουν να κανουν. Χρειαζεται απλα μια κίνηση του αυχενα προς τα πισω ουτως ωστε να ξανασηκωθει η γλωσσα στην αρχικη της θεση κ να ελευθερωθει ο αεραγωγος. Δεν εχεις κανενα λογο να φοβάσαι, ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα

----------


## agapoula

> Καλησπέρα.Για ακόμη μια φορά θα πω τα ιδια.ειμαι γραφικη ξερω.δεν αντεχω αλλο.δεν μπορω να καταπιω μασαω 50ωρες μια μπουκια κ κουραζομαι.αφαιρεσα θυρεοειδή κ λεμφαφρνες.εχω κανει τα παντα.θελω να πεθανω κουραστηκα.δεν αντεχω άλλο κανεις γιατρος δεν μου βρισκει λυση.εχω παει παντου.


Καλησπέρα! Έχεις κάνει λαρύγγο-φάρυγγο ενδοσκόπηση? Αν όχι πήγαινε. Τι αλλά συμπτώματα έχεις ? Πχ έχεις βήχα ξηρο κλπ

----------


## Kiss

STAY εδω και 2 μηνες μου εχει ερθει και εμενα και αυτη η πετρια.....μια στεγνωνει η γλωσσα μου μια αισθανομαι υπολειμμα φαγητου στο τελος της γλωσσας μια νομιζω οτι οπισθορινικα εχει μενει τροφη.....αστα πηγα ΩΡΛ πηγα γαδτρεντερολογο εκανα βαριουψο γευμα ,οισοφαγογραφημα αξονικη τραχηλου..κτλπ ειμαι για κλαματα παλι .μια ειμαι καλα 2 δεν ειμαι φοβαμε να φαω .ηρεμησε δεν εισαι η μονη αν δεν αντιδρασεις θα σε παρει και αυτο απο κατω.

----------


## Kiss

Stai καλησπερα .....ποσο καιρο ψαχνω καποιον να εχει αυτα τα συμπτωματα δε φανταζεσε ......διαβαζα ομως τις αναρτησης στις γενικευμενες διαταραχες.απο τον Σεπτεμβριο εχω τραβηξει τα παντα......καμια 10 φορες ΩΡΛ καμερα απο στομα και μυτη .γαστρε/λογο αξονικες 2 φορες τραχηλου ,εξεταση στομαχου οισοφαγου με βαριο .κτλπ εχω αποτρελαθει .Ξεκινησε με το να αισθανομαι οτι μου εμενε λιγο φαγητο πισω στην γλωσσα η στο τελος της μυτης μετα αρχισε να με τρωει και να με καιει η γλωσσα μου και ο ουρανισκος μου μετα να φοβαμε να καταπιω να πειναω και να μην τρωω γιατι αισθανομαι την γλωσσα μου χοντρη και ξενη ....μετα ν με γρατσουναει απο την γλωσσα μεχρι τη τραχεια .....δεν υπαρχει λογικη σαν να μου εχουν τριψει ολη την περιοχη με γυαλοχαρτο .Εχω καταλαβει οτι οταν κατα πινω δεν καταπινω οπως παλια *φυσιολογικα*αλλα σφιγκο ολους τους μυες του λαιμου και της γλωσσας τοσο που στο τελος ξεραινεται δεν εχει σαλιο καθολου και με τσουζει περισσοτερο πηρα και εγω σπρει σαλιου ....βοηθαει για 5 λεπτα τιποτα παραπανω .Ο ΩΡΛ μου λεει οτι εινα ψυχολογικο δεν βρισκει ποτε τιποτα .προσπαθω να ελεγξω τις φορες που καταπινω να μην ειναι* βιαιες* να μην σφιγγομαι τοσο στο τελος ποναει λαιμος γναθος κτλπ

----------

